# Can fins tear from flaring too much?



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I have to ask this question.
Can better rip their fins from flaring too much?
I have an SD boy whose anal fin looks like some one took a razor too and tried to turn him into a CT. The only thing I can think is he has torn it from flaring too much. He has been going like made this last week or so since I moved him to a new spot.
There are no sharp plants or decor in his tank for his fins to get snagged on, so the only thing I can think is the flaring.
I haven't personally seen this before.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If they have pretty heavy finnage then yes, they can blow their fins from too much flaring.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If it's shreded, he most probably bit and sort of chewed it. Flaring, specially when exercised regularly will not tear his fins. Only previously clamped fins may tear during flaring but not shred.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it can damage their beard if they flare too much. Like make it sore. That's why you don't want to make them flare a lot anyways (which is annoying because my boy flares at me all the time -__-)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

yep, or it could be fin biting


----------

